# Happy Birthday-zombie-f



## pyro

Happy Birthday Dave-hope its a great one


----------



## beelce

HEY...Here's a big fat HAPPY B DAY to ya ZF!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday to the Master of the most wonderous Hauntforum.


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday !!!

Thanks for all you do !


----------



## BoysinBoo

Are you wearing your birthday suit yet? 

Happy Day!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday Dave!!!


----------



## Spookineer

Happy Birthday ZF!


----------



## ScareShack

Have a Happy Birthday !


----------



## Ghostess

Happy birthday bud!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope it's an awesome day...just remember you have to work tomorrow!


----------



## Black Cat

Happy Birthday Dave!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Have a wonderful birthday Dave!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F

Thanks gang!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Happy Birthday Dave...make it a great one!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Bday!


----------



## slightlymad

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Zombie-F

slightlymad said:


> Happy Horror Day


Each passing year is more horrific than the last.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ain't that the truth...wait 'till it's 42. 


Zombie-F said:


> Each passing year is more horrific than the last.


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy Birthday Z!


----------



## Lilly

Happy Birthday Zombie..
Have a Great Day!!


----------



## Lagrousome

Happy Happy Birthday ZombieF! Hope you get all you want and more!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday you young whipper snapper!


----------



## Joiseygal

Have a great B-Day!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yay! Z-F is older, wiser and more awesome than last year!


----------



## Bethene

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Happy birthday...I said, HAPPY BIRTHDAY...That was HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
I know how you old folks are hard of hearing..heheh.


----------



## EMU

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject

Happy Birthday to the masterful man behind the curtain!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday (belatedly by now, I think), Zombie-F, and thanks for giving the gift of this forum to us.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Happy Birthday, Bossman! Hope it's a great one!!


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday Dave, hmmmm 32 that makes me old enough to be your............. ut oh, lol. Have a great day!


----------



## Zombie-F

Vlad said:


> Happy Birthday Dave, hmmmm 32 that makes me old enough to be your............. ut oh, lol. Have a great day!


Old enough to be my cool older brother?


----------



## GothicCandle

Happy B day ZF!!!! Hope you got great gifts!


----------



## CreepyCanmore

And lots of cake! Happy Birthday Zombie-F


----------



## Terrormaster

Happy birthday Z man!


----------



## blacklightmike

Slidin' in a bit late with birthday wishes, old friend! Hope it was ablast, and compliments on the lovely community you put together here!


----------



## Otaku

Alright! Happy B-Day, Dave! Have a cold one for me!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Happy Birthday!


----------



## fontgeek

Happy Birthday big guy!
Hope the next year keeps you in health, happiness, and prosperity.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Did you get a cane with a beer holder or a walker with a beer holder???


----------



## Zombie-F

I got Visa gift cards... they're the right size and the right color. 

Oh, the technology I can buy with these.


----------



## bourno

Happy Birthday there Z

Kinda surprised this isn't to page 8 by now


----------



## besta

*happy birthday*

hope you had a great day !!!!!


----------



## Revenant

Happy Birthday to Fearless Leader!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Birthday Zombie-F.  I hope you had a great day Dave!!*


----------



## Lauriebeast

Happy Birthday Zombie-f !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lotus

Happy BDAY Z


----------



## turtle2778

Hey man HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## lewlew

Happy Belated Birthday, man!!


----------



## DeadSpider

man, I am always a day late!

Happy Birthday Dave!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday,ZF


----------



## BuriedAlive

Sorry Z-F, didn't know until now. Happy belated.


----------



## Systematic Chaos

Joining the line of belated Birthday wishes. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## HauntCast

I just broke 40 this year and I was told 40 is the new 20. Would that make 32 the new 12?
BTW your haunt looked amazing this year, Have a horribly horrific belated B-day.


----------



## dynoflyer

Happy, happy, joy, joy to you, to you!


----------



## hawkchucker

Happy b day!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya, Zombie-F!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy belated birthday! I hope it was a good one!


----------



## midnight_moon

Happy Belated Birthday Zombie!!


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Belated Birthday. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Fangs

Sorry I missed it...Hope you had a hellishly great day. Happy very Belated birthday Z-F!


----------



## Zombie-F

Thanks for teh birthday wishes everyone. I had a pretty good day that day.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Doh! How did I miss this?

Happy (very belated) Birthday, fearless leader!


----------

